# Bit size



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

all of my guys (height range from 15.2-15.3) take a 5" bit.

You can measure her mouth to get an idea for fit.

If your trainer meant that the actual bars were too wide, you'd have to go to a thinner bit.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

My old 16h horse and my 15.1h horse both take a 5 1/2'. My 14.1 horse takes about a 5/4 12' I think.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

To find out your horse's size take a piece of dental floss (or string or whatever you have on hand) put it in your horse's mouth like the bit, and mark off from one side of his mouth to the other. Then measure that and that will be his size. If he's in between it's better to be too big then too little. The next size down from a 5.5 is a 5.25 but it depends on how big it is for his mouth. I have a QH pony that's around 14.1 that I use a 5.25 on, he has a fairly wide mouth.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Measure her mouth. I wouldn't use dental floss -- too fine and also difficult to work with. I have an old garden hose that I cut a chunk off of for this purpose. Just make sure it's clean.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone! We stuck a pen in her mouth today and measured that! haha and my trainer says for me to go get a 4 1/2 and a 5" and then just return the one that doesn't fit...wish me luck!


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

A 4 1/2 is a PONY bit, a little pony bit... I would get a 4 3/4 instead. Also, when the bit is in her mouth, you should have 1/4-1/2" of bit showing on each side. It's quite common for people to have bits that are actually too small. My husban's hald arab (with a smaller looking nose/mouth) takes a 5" and the horse in my avatar (a 15.2h Appy mare who takes a cob side bridles) need a 5 1/4" or 5 1/2" bit.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

You could start with bit guards and see if that makes your current bit fit ok. Much cheaper than a new bit.  It would be easier to tell how much too large her current bit is if you took a pic of her in it.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a 4 3/4 and it works very well for his tiny mouth lol


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I got a 5" and a 4 3/4" to try...today we tried out the 5" and it is much better than the 5 1/2 I had originally! I'll try out the 4 3/4" too at some point just in case, but I think the 5" may be it!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

My best friend actually just brought it up yesterday. Take a piece of baler twine in the their mouth and measure it that way. Add half and inch on each side when you remove it and there you go, you have a measurement.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> My best friend actually just brought it up yesterday. Take a piece of baler twine in the their mouth and measure it that way. Add half and inch on each side when you remove it and there you go, you have a measurement.


Thanks, that actually works out pretty perfect because her mouth measures 4" that way and adding 1/2 inch to both sides takes it to 5" and the 5" bit looks to me like it fits pretty well


----------

